# Some more prayers please



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

My sister lost her husband unexpectedly over the weekend, say an extra prayer for her if you don't mind. She is pregnant with twins on the way. Mike was a stalwart guy, I got to know him well on the trap range and golf course and in many other settings. You couldn't find a nicer guy. He will be dearly missed.

http://obitsutah.com/obituary/17501/michael-kropf.htm


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well that just sucks. Thoughts and prayers with your family always.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My condolences. so young


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that. Prayers on their way for his family


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

So sorry,prayers sent.God bless his family.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to your Sister and all family members in their time of deep sorrow.

Respectfully,
Kim and Kay


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

This made me shed a tear or two. Such a young couple with their lives ahead of them. I hope their child will be blessed, I'm sure mom will take care of that. Just know there are people thinking about your loss who really care. God bless you.


----------

